# How To Prepare and Dose HCG



## Pirate! (Mar 9, 2008)

How To Prepare HCG

Human Chorionic Gonadotropin often comes as lyophilized powder in a small vial. You need the following to reconstitute it:

1 syringe with 1.5" needle
1 bottle of Bacteriostatic water

1) Do your calculations. I recommend using 1 cc of Bac water per 1,000 iu of HCG. This means a vial with 2,000 iu will require 2 cc of Bac water.

2) Use the syringe with needle to draw up desired amount of Bac water.

3) Carefully and slowly inject the Bac water into the vial of HCG powder. Do not shake. It is now fully reconstituted and ready for use.

4) Store the reconstituted HCG in a refrigerator when not in use. 

Recommended Dosing 

HCG is best used in small frequent doses throughout the cycle and not during Post Cycle Therapy. I recommend HCG treatment begin during the second week of a cycle and end just before PCT starts. The dose one needs varies and can be adjusted mid cycle if necessary. Because leptin is a major inhibitor of gonadal function in men, men with higher body fat levels require larger doses of HCG to get the same effect. 

Body Fat Percentage

<10%: 250-300 iu twice weekly
10-15%: 300-350 iu twice weekly
>15%: 350-500 iu twice weekly

5) Do the math to determine the volume you need for your desired dose. 1 cc = 1,000 iu, so 0.5 cc = 500 iu, 0.25 cc = 250 iu etc.

6) Use an insulin syringe (29 gauge is ideal) to measure your dose and inject subcutaneously one inch to either side of your belly button.

If testicular atrophy begins to occur on your selected dose, simply raise yourself to the next bracket. It is better to not use more than you need if you plan to come off cycle eventually. Minor atrophy is quickly reversed with proper Post Cycle Therapy.

I generally recommend that you have Tamoxifen Citrate (aka Nolva) or Raloxifene Hydrochloride (aka Evista) available in case you develop signs of gynecomastia.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 10, 2008)

If I didn't say this before....Congrats on being a Mod Pirate!


----------



## juggernaut (Aug 6, 2009)

Had a question; when storing can I use the same syringe (but with new needle) each time I need to use? Also, you gave the gauge for the needle, but not the length. i'm assuming a 1" is fine for subcut?


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 6, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> Had a question; when storing can I use the same syringe (but with new needle) each time I need to use? Also, you gave the gauge for the needle, but not the length. i'm assuming a 1" is fine for subcut?



I store 5000iu in one syringe that has a 1.5" needle...gauge doesn't matter as this is water based and any size will work fine.  I chose 1.5" because it reaches the bottoms of the amps.  

When I'm ready to take my shot, I first take the needle off the syringe that has the HCG in it.  

I then take a slin pin and put the tip in the top of HCG syringe and draw, the plastic part where the needle connects to the syringe.  Be sure to push the plunger so that the solution is all the way to the top and keep it upright so it doesn't spill out.

The slin pin is only 3/4", so I you may have to push on the HCG syringe plunger to bring more of the HCG to the top so that the 3/4" pin can draw, depending how much you take.

This method works best for me, some other guys also load the slin pins from the back by removing the plunger.  I found that method to be a bit more messy.  And lastly, the other thing you can do is get a glass vial and keep your mixed HCG in there.  My problem with this method is that the slin pin has to penetrate the rubber of the vial, and then into your skin.


/V


----------



## quark (Aug 6, 2009)

VictorZ06 said:


> And lastly, the other thing you can do is get a glass vial and keep your mixed HCG in there.  My problem with this method is that the slin pin has to penetrate the rubber of the vial, and then into your skin.
> 
> 
> /V



I have found the vial method works best for me. 5/8" slin pin. Both cheap from one of the board sponsers. Don't forget to refridgerate once reconstitued.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 6, 2009)

jchappj said:


> I have found the vial method works best for me. 5/8" slin pin. Both cheap from one of the board sponsers. Don't forget to refridgerate once reconstitued.



I keep it in the fridge, mixed or not.  My pharmacy stores it in a fridge and hands it to me cold with an ice pack.  The box says to store it between 2-15 degrees Celsius (or 35-59 F).  Average frdge temp is btw. 35-38 F.  Perfect.

I think a lot of suppliers claim that it doesn't need to be in the fridge just so that people can order it and not have to worry about it losing potency during shipping.  Look at the picture, it says on the box 2-15 degrees C away from light.







/V


----------



## quark (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, good point. Thanks for the clarification V.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Aug 6, 2009)

jchappj said:


> Yes, good point. Thanks for the clarification V.



No prob! 


/V


----------



## Aaza86 (May 13, 2010)

wouldnt using it for more than 3 week during the cycle without a break desensitize the LH recepter???


----------



## DaBeast25 (May 13, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> I keep it in the fridge, mixed or not. My pharmacy stores it in a fridge and hands it to me cold with an ice pack. The box says to store it between 2-15 degrees Celsius (or 35-59 F). Average frdge temp is btw. 35-38 F. Perfect.
> 
> I think a lot of suppliers claim that it doesn't need to be in the fridge just so that people can order it and not have to worry about it losing potency during shipping. Look at the picture, it says on the box 2-15 degrees C away from light.
> 
> ...


 
Really!?!?  thats good to know, but I wonder if it even makes a difference to put it in the fridge like this after it's been out for a long time anyway in most cases.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

my pregnyl says IM, but I saw on a thread Pirate! suggest subQ - does it matter?


----------



## VictorZ06 (May 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> my pregnyl says IM, but I saw on a thread Pirate! suggest subQ - does it matter?



No reason to pin deep into your muscle when you can take it sub-q.  Both methods work....it's just much easier and convenient to go sub-q, the slin pin also doesn't hurt at all, unlike the traditional IM shot can.


/V


----------



## heavyiron (May 22, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> my pregnyl says IM, but I saw on a thread Pirate! suggest subQ - does it matter?


 Either is fine. IM has a faster onset of action than subq but both work the same in terms of effectiveness.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 22, 2010)

VictorZ06 said:


> No reason to pin deep into your muscle when you can take it sub-q. Both methods work....it's just much easier and convenient to go sub-q, the slin pin also doesn't hurt at all, unlike the traditional IM shot can.
> 
> 
> /V


 
Thanks V and Heavy . . I wasnt getting any discomfort from the IM, but SubQ is a lot less hassle


----------



## endoftheisland (Jul 1, 2010)

*HCG and gynecomastia*

What is the relationship between HCG and gynecomastia? Thanks


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 1, 2010)

Heavy HCG usage can lead to excess estrogen production, which could initiate and/or exacerbate gyno.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 1, 2010)

Brute's HCG solution mix, i prepare the usual hcg mix 2 times for 10000 iu and add 18ml bac water,then i put the stuff in a 20ml sterile vial in the fridge,it's more easily dosed at 500iu per ml!Find it more easy to take it correct amount that way...just my 2 cents!


----------



## zander (Jul 2, 2010)

*hcg noob*

hi,

i am a hcg/medical noob. i have got all the stuff here to start the 21 day HCG cycle. i have never injected myself before. i have a .pdf titled "HCG Diet" by the italian doctor that created the program. the .pdf is 127 pages long. i have read the first 50 pages.

on page 50 he discusses the preparation of the injection using 5000iu vials with 10cc of supplied solvent which are the same that i have. he recommends that i do not exceed 125_I.U./day (which i will follow). he concedes that this small amount is awkward to work with, wasteful and requires an insulin syringe which i also have.

to alleviate the difficulty it is recommended that i use a higher dilution prepared in the following way: 
	
	



```
The solvent supplied is injected into the rubber capped bottle containing the 5000 I.U . As
these bottles are too small to hold more solvent, we withdraw 5 cc., inject it into an empty
rubber-capped bottle and add 5 cc. of normal saline to each bottle. This gives us 10 cc. of
solution in each bottle, and of this solution 0.5 cc. contains 125 I.U. This amount is convenient
to inject with an ordinary syringe.
```

so i am going to do as recommended.

my pharmacy supplied me with a bunch of insulin syringes and one large 10ml disposable syringe with needle (for single use only). i presume i use this large syringe for the mixing? however i have three vials of 5000 I.U ea. should i use this same syringe for mixing all three?

i am trying to finish the 127 page .pdf before i start the cycle.

i have allot of questions about this and perhaps i should start a new thread.

please advise.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 2, 2010)

Too bad the "hCG Diet" is a hoax.


----------



## fredlabrute (Jul 2, 2010)

An HCG cycle?????I use the stuff during aas cycle to keep the gonads working,250 iu dose shot each 4days!


----------



## endoftheisland (Jul 4, 2010)

I was just prescribed .8 CC Testosterone Cypionate once a week and .25 CC of HCG twice a week. I have gyno (man boobs) going into this. Would this dosage contribute to gyno or would it help get rid of gyno? I have heard both.


----------



## Pirate! (Jul 4, 2010)

You need an aromotase inhibitor. Test and hcg can worsen your condition in the absence of an AI.


----------



## JCBourne (Aug 1, 2010)

What is hcg shelf life? I was going to buy 15 vials so I can use over a few cycles. Of course I wasn't going to mix it with the water until I needed to use.


----------



## Harmsway456 (Aug 1, 2010)

Probably a dumb question, but where is the quickest easiest place/way to get Bacteriostatic water?


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 1, 2010)

I ordered from cheappinz last thursday morning, but it is still "pending" on their site so I assume it hasn't shipped yet. Chem also has it.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Aug 2, 2010)

It must have been shipped as I received it today.


----------



## Livebig14 (Jan 15, 2011)

Pirate! said:


> How To Prepare HCG
> 
> Human Chorionic Gonadotropin often comes as lyophilized powder in a small vial. You need the following to reconstitute it:
> 
> ...


just one question.  Can i use the HCG immediatley after reconstituting?


----------



## DEE151 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pirate! said:


> How To Prepare HCG
> 
> Human Chorionic Gonadotropin often comes as lyophilized powder in a small vial. You need the following to reconstitute it:
> 
> ...


 so let me get this straight 1 cc = 1ml right?


----------



## booze (Aug 1, 2011)

Can someone show me some science behind the reasoning using bac water rather than sodium chloride when storing for long periods of time. I will need to reconstitute and store for a period of 10 weeks. Thanks

Sent from my HTC Liberty using Tapatalk


----------



## DOBE (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for the post


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 23, 2011)

How do you get the powder into a sealed vial???


----------



## booze (Aug 23, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> How do you get the powder into a sealed vial???



Recon with bac water.


----------



## malfeasance (Aug 23, 2011)

booze said:


> Recon with bac water.


 Oh.   I thought you did that inside the vial!    You do it in a syringe and then inject into the vial?


----------



## JohnRobert (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey Thanks For the such kind of information..
really very informative and very good explaination about each and every toppic.
Thanks


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 1, 2011)

If HCG can be administered IM can you just add it to your gear?


----------



## OnPoint88 (Sep 8, 2011)

Just got my LG Sciences HCG today and it came with separate vials of 1ml Sodium Chloride. How do I use it?


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 16, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> Just got my LG Sciences HCG today and it came with separate vials of 1ml Sodium Chloride. How do I use it?


 Mix and inject. subq or im..if its a higher dose like 5000 then mix inject in a sterile vial place in fridge. I have heard of some people preloading syringes and leaving them in the fridge. (This is what i did my first time mixed preloaded a few syringes placed in a ziploc in fridge) In no way is that the most sterile way. Now I store it in a sterile vial then fridge for 2 euros for peace of mind. Anytime you preload syringes you risk contamination... Air= no longer sterile....
Goodluck bro!


----------



## jagbender (Sep 21, 2011)

I have some 10ml vials of BW coming and I have 3 vials of  2000 Iu HCG

could I just take some BW (2ml)   out of the 10ml vial and recon the 2000iu  of HCG then suck that up into the syringe and inject it into the 10 ml of BW?  
and store that in the fridge?


----------



## PurePersian (Sep 22, 2011)

yes


----------



## jagbender (Sep 22, 2011)

PurePersian said:


> yes


 

I was wondering why every video on the web was showing an empty mixing vial?  WTF.   



now I have to do the math 

2000 Iu in 10 ML would =  200 Iu per ml /cc correct?


----------



## suprfast (Oct 11, 2011)

jagbender said:


> I was wondering why every video on the web was showing an empty mixing vial?  WTF.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Technically yes, but the IU is a concentration and the ml/cc is volume.  
At that ratio in order to get 500iu you would be injecting 2.5(FULL) U100 syringes.  

5000iu HCG + 5ml Bac water = .5 on slin (5/5 = 1------>1/2= .5)

5000iu HCG + 2.5ml Bac water =.25 on slin(2.5/5= .5------>.5/2=.25)

5000iu HCG + 2ml bac water = .2 on slin(2/5=.4------->.4/2=.2)

List keeps going but its just a ratio of the two. Divide the hcg by bac water(cut in half since you are doing two per week)and you will get your answer.


----------



## blazer69 (Dec 21, 2011)

great info for my upcoming cycle


----------



## musclefreakz (Jan 11, 2012)

thanx for shedding some light onthe hcg,always had ?'s could never find the answer's 
excellent post bro!!!


----------



## hill450 (Feb 2, 2012)

Say I had a 5000iu vial of HCG, tried to put 5ml in and only got 4ml in it. To get 500iu I pull to .4ml correct? I've took two doses at .6ml and realized that's wrong. Someone please comform this my brain is goo from all the conversions lately lol


----------



## hill450 (Feb 2, 2012)

Nevermind figured it out...


----------



## tuton11 (Feb 2, 2012)

looking for something like this   this forum has everything I need


----------



## suprfast (Feb 6, 2012)

hill450 said:


> Say I had a 5000iu vial of HCG, tried to put 5ml in and only got 4ml in it. To get 500iu I pull to .4ml correct? I've took two doses at .6ml and realized that's wrong. Someone please comform this my brain is goo from all the conversions lately lol



Sorry for the late response.  

Yes .4ml is correct.

4ml bac water / 5000iu of hcg = .8ml per week(or .4ml x 2)


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 21, 2012)

subbing


----------



## Sup-D (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello everybody I'm a rookie and was wondering if anyone has ever heard of someone being allergic to primobolan enanthate or what would happen if you were.


----------



## Goldenera (Apr 1, 2012)

Interesting u ask about primo. My friend started her comp diet mode with primo and she is very sick off it. I know some ppl get flu like symptoms but wow she is wrecked. 
I questioned her gear.....


----------



## gamma (Apr 2, 2012)

My HCG Reconstruction     
 11,ooo units  + 5.5 B.A water / 25 ticks= 500 mcg


----------



## packers6211 (Jun 10, 2012)

Just wondering, but I've seen some forums where people have used HCG for trt? Anyone else ever hear of this? I am on 200mg test cyp through dr, and it's help but  I have friend that does test and hcg and gets great results.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Jun 10, 2012)

packers6211 said:


> Just wondering, but I've seen some forums where people have used HCG for trt? Anyone else ever hear of this? I am on 200mg test cyp through dr, and it's help but  I have friend that does test and hcg and gets great results.



People do it, but I'm not sure if you can get it from a Dr.


----------



## djquirk (Aug 18, 2012)

*Dosing question*

So from what I Understand it's 1cc of BW for every 1000iu right. Well the pack I bought come in a blister pack containing two vials, 1 with the powder and 1 with the water. The vial with the powder says 5000iu but the vial of water only has one ml in it. So.....

The only thing I can think of is that the whole thing came in a box containing 5 of the blister packs. That gives you 5 vials of powder and 5 of water. Maybe they mean the whole package is 5000iu with each blister pack containing 1000iu each though that doesn't sound right

I tried to upload a pic of what I have but the buttons to upload pic from my computer are greyed out otherwise I could show you what I mean. Any ideas?


----------



## NoviceAAS (Jan 7, 2013)

What Id like to see in here is also discussion of testing HCG.

   I have reconstituted 500ius with 1ml of water, then squirted it on to a pregnancy test .

 I have found the digital prego test not to work, it gives an error message. The regular old fashioned II or I line test is best.


----------



## bobaflexx (Nov 26, 2013)

im glad i read this


----------

